# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  document library

## padina

سلام



من  یه مشکلی دارم و اونم اینه کi توی document library نمیدونم چیکار کنم که  فایل هایی که می خوام add کنم همه با یک increment unique id به عنوان یک  ستون  ذخیره بشن

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## amin1softco

سلام خوب کتابخانه ها یک فیلد دارند با نام ID که همین خصوصیت رو داره اگر درست متوجه شده باشم ولی برای اینکه نمایش پیدا کنه باید view را براش تنظیم کنید تا درست نمایش داده بشه فایل ضمیمه

----------

